# Stuttgart area feedback



## dom (Dec 10, 2015)

Hey folks, looking for some folks that have been this year already to give me an idea of conditions. things they saw. 

Looking to do a couple trips before season and havent gone yet. 

someone please pm me if they've gone this year. 

Also, normally i stay in a hotel but i'd like to stay a little closer to some of the action. If anyone knows of camps for weekend lease or campers i'd love to get that info as well.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 10, 2015)

dom said:


> Hey folks, looking for some folks that have been this year already to give me an idea of conditions. things they saw.
> 
> Looking to do a couple trips before season and havent gone yet.
> 
> ...


Heard its slowwww right now... Should be plenty of water after the downpour they just got...  Not sure when I'm rolling out that way yet..


----------



## dom (Dec 10, 2015)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Heard its slowwww right now... Should be plenty of water after the downpour they just got...  Not sure when I'm rolling out that way yet..



i've heard the same but that its looking to pick up. think i might head that direction first of the year. 

found lodging for dates we're looking at. just hoping to see the birds.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 10, 2015)

dom said:


> i've heard the same but that its looking to pick up. think i might head that direction first of the year.
> 
> found lodging for dates we're looking at. just hoping to see the birds.



I was planning on headed out the 8th of Jan or somewhere round there


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 10, 2015)

Ain't at 30 yet (flood stage is different depending on what gauge you look at) and probably won't hit it any time soon.  Holding steady around 28'.  There's PLENTY of water, but with temps like turkey season, don't expect a barn burner.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 10, 2015)

Rivers are falling out now fast as I type.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 10, 2015)

Talked to a big time duck hunter yesterday that goes all over the country. He told me the report is the majority, big numbers of ducks are still around S Dakota  and a little further S. Take it for what you paid for the info...


----------



## alphachief (Dec 10, 2015)

It's been hit or miss all year so far.  While they've had moderate migration, the big push hasn't hit yet.  My buds around Reelfoot have had some great hunts at their place in MO recently.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 10, 2015)

Core Lokt said:


> Talked to a big time duck hunter yesterday that goes all over the country. He told me the report is the majority, big numbers of ducks are still around S Dakota  and a little further S. Take it for what you paid for the info...



I believe it. There are still birds north of there. I believe it is and will be a teickle migration this season. I don't think it will be the"big push"


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 11, 2015)

I'll try to add an update next week about Arkansas as I am heading out there on Monday. The reports I have gotten is slow to mixed at this point. Some people are having good hunts and some very poor hunts.


----------



## cmcackattack (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks for the report, would like to hear more throughout this weekend and next week. I'll be there Dec 18-20 and I'm not wild about the forecast.


----------



## Cole Henry (Dec 11, 2015)

I will be in Jonesboro Jan 14-18th..I hope the "push" waits a little bit


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 11, 2015)

Saw a report where this fall and winter so far has set a record. Warmest overall average in the entire USA.....


----------



## rod farva (Dec 14, 2015)

Don't believe everything you hear...


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Dec 15, 2015)

My buds in Jonesboro have wore them out all season so far. They said it has been a little warm but it doesn't matter to them. They go near about every day of the season.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 15, 2015)

*Attention*

I have removed the disruptive post from this thread. You guys that have been here for a while know better. For you folks that have just started to post in the waterfowl section. You need to read the sticky about the forum being opened after it was closed down .When I tell you to stop I mean what I say. Now I expect you folks to act like adults and if you can not you have been warned. 
Now post only valid reports. This is not open to debate and if you want to debate me I will deal with you. Now like I said do not hijack this thread. Valid reports only.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Dec 15, 2015)

We just got back Sunday and the weather was as hot there as it is here. Quite a good bit of birds in the area just SE of Stuggart about 10 miles. Birds have been around awhile and are very cautious of a spread. Mostly gadwalls and spoonies. A few teal here and there. That cold front pushed a few mallards in the area. Like I said, real slow but if you enjoy all the things that go into the hunt you will have a good time no matter what. Good luck!


----------



## dom (Dec 16, 2015)

thank you Mr. Eastman.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2015)

Was supposed to fly out today, 70 degrees ain't duck hunting weather.  Cancelled trip.


----------



## dom (Dec 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was supposed to fly out today, 70 degrees ain't duck hunting weather.  Cancelled trip.




They've got a nice cold front this weekend at least.


----------



## RedShad_20 (Dec 16, 2015)

Just got back into Georgia from a 5 day trip to Arkansas. No the weather was far from ideal duck hunting weather. However their are birds to be killed. 82 birds on public land in 5 hunts.  2 days limits before 7:30. I wouldn't be hesitant about making a trip out their even with the temps and abundance of water.  Spend a little time riding around and scouting and you should have some success.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Dec 18, 2015)

On my way back from Arkansas and there are birds out there to kill. Lots of birds around Wynne if you've got water. Our fields didn't have any to speak of because farmer did not close drains. So we goose hunted with little luck. I would not hesitate to go back tomorrow if I could get on the water. And my wife not shot me.


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Dec 18, 2015)

inlaws are up there around jonesboro today and tmrw...they killed some today but said the same as what others have been saying- they are a bunch there to be killed. 30 degrees this morning


----------



## triton196 (Dec 19, 2015)

from what ive seen things picked up a little this week with the temps getting right but i think its supposed to warm back up they still havent had a really good push of birds but its still got alot more birds than georgia. i was out there in stuttgart the 10 thru 11 seen alot of birds just stale


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 19, 2015)

Stale birds and clouds.


----------



## mbentle2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Headed out there on the 26th. Hoping the 2 day break will help freshen the birds a bit. Any recent updates?


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 22, 2015)

mbentle2 said:


> Headed out there on the 26th. Hoping the 2 day break will help freshen the birds a bit. Any recent updates?



See post above.  Numbers are OK, but are super stale...call shy, decoy shy, boat shy, everything shy.  We scratched out a few in the public woods.  The birds aren't going to freshen up until there's some weather up North.  The weather for the entire eastern half of the country is too hot, thanks to El Nino, to cause any kind of mass migration.


----------



## mbentle2 (Dec 22, 2015)

Well it's been slow here in middle GA and with all the rain it's gonna be worse. Never been to Arkansas so hopefully a slow day there will be better than a slow day here.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 22, 2015)

mbentle2 said:


> Well it's been slow here in middle GA and with all the rain it's gonna be worse. Never been to Arkansas so hopefully a slow day there will be better than a slow day here.



I've been in Arky for barn burners and I've been in Arky when I thought I must still be in Georgia.


----------



## mbentle2 (Dec 27, 2015)

Slow this morning. Killed 3 ducks


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 27, 2015)

this morning was slow and hot, now the bottom has fell out and thunderstorms predicted till 10 am monday morning.


----------



## dom (Dec 28, 2015)

anyone on bayou meto?


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 28, 2015)

Brother inlaw is out there now. He's with a pretty large group. Believe they killed 82. Mallards, spoonies, and teal. They were hunting fields. I believe the front above them will help out. Their between Stuttgart and Dewitt.


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 28, 2015)

Not a whole lot of people of bayou meto...we killed 6 this morning...

Water is everywhere so the ducks literally have the entire state to pick a spot with some water. 

Temp has fallen off and winds have picked up

Cloudy cloudy mornings. No sunshine till about 11. Still haven't seen pretty women. Found one with nearly a whole set of chompers. Might be going back.


----------



## tsharp (Dec 28, 2015)

We hunted on the 18th and the 19th. We did good but it was not like last year. Sunday morning we had 7 geese we killed. There were more duck we saw Sunday morning then Saturday. No matter what we had a good time. We hunted out of Loneoak duck lodge. Great people.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice hunt


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 28, 2015)

BigSwole said:


> Still haven't seen pretty women.


----------



## dom (Dec 29, 2015)

BigSwole said:


> Still haven't seen pretty women. Found one with nearly a whole set of chompers. Might be going back.



That's rare. I've never caught a glimpse of many teeth around there.


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 29, 2015)

She was like 70, so I'm sure they were fake. But hey different area codes right? 

Lol, today's hunt was a complete bust. I know why they call Arkansas the natural state. It's because all of their roads are still natural from the first day they were made... 

We got lost this morning. And by lost I mean in the middle of a gravel road/drive way 56 MI outside of town... GPS says turn left.. Gate says Nah... 

Update... Seeing more and more birds as the hours to by... They are all call shy. 1 out of 50 will want to work... Till your neighbor busts a 150 yard hail mary

.

Water is everywhere so the ducks are spread out.


----------



## dom (Dec 29, 2015)

BigSwole said:


> She was like 70, so I'm sure they were fake. But hey different area codes right?
> 
> Lol, today's hunt was a complete bust. I know why they call Arkansas the natural state. It's because all of their roads are still natural from the first day they were made...
> 
> ...



been there done that. dont stop on some of those roads unless you got mud tires....


----------



## mbentle2 (Dec 30, 2015)

Slow and headed home but had a great time despite the lack of ducks. Killed 14 ducks and 3 Canada geese yesterday. 8 ducks today. Will definitely be back next year at least twice.


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 30, 2015)

As of about 4:30 pm as I'm driving back to GA. Going through bama. I get a phone call followed by pictures. Thousands upon thousands upon thousands of mallards flying around Stuttgart. Whoever is headed out this weekend should be in for a good time. 

P.S. anyone have extra room for 1.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 30, 2015)

BigSwole said:


> As of about 4:30 pm as I'm driving back to GA. Going through bama. I get a phone call followed by pictures. Thousands upon thousands upon thousands of mallards flying around Stuttgart. Whoever is headed out this weekend should be in for a good time.
> 
> P.S. anyone have extra room for 1.



What I like to hear.  I've only been out to my club once this year so far.  Biding my time.  Fixing to hit it hard


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 30, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> What I like to hear.  I've only been out to my club once this year so far.  Biding my time.  Fixing to hit it hard



We leaving out Saturday


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 30, 2015)

Will be somewhere against a tree with shotgun in hand sat am.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2015)

Good luck men


----------



## dom (Dec 30, 2015)

Y'all get out. No ducks in Arkansas. Seriously though. Be safe. Heard lots of hunters on public land


----------



## triton196 (Dec 30, 2015)

headed out to guide a group outfitter said this evening more and more birds showing weekend will be looking up cold and more sunshine


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 30, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Will be somewhere against a tree with shotgun in hand sat am.



My people will forum your people.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 31, 2015)

GSURugger said:


> My people will forum your people.



Make it happen.


----------



## welderguy (Dec 31, 2015)

GSURugger said:


> My people will forum your people.





mizzippi jb said:


> Make it happen.



Can I get in on some of that love?


----------



## mark29860 (Jan 1, 2016)

Just got back last night, the hunting was ok at best. Lots of stale birds thought the front would bring in new birds but as of yesterday they hadn't arrived yet . We hunted a couple fields close to Bayou Meto, yesterday morning there was a good bit of shooting in the woods.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 1, 2016)

welderguy said:


> Can I get in on some of that love?



Holler


----------



## Jack Leg (Jan 1, 2016)

We got a group leaving Monday we going to hunt Tuesday Wednesday and Thursday. We are going to hunt there in Stuttgart. Will try to keep posted on how we do.


----------



## Hunter247 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hunted in Stuttgart for 2 days and it was really slow


----------



## dom (Jan 4, 2016)

Stuttgart was way slower than anticipated.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 4, 2016)

The wind is blowing a billion mph today


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 4, 2016)

Should have them hovering in the air over the decoys. Good luck


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 4, 2016)

Left a day early from the club in Jonesboro.  Just rolled in a little bit ago.  Smashed em on day 1 and they disappeared on days 2 and 3.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 4, 2016)

Core Lokt said:


> Should have them hovering in the air over the decoys. Good luck



Not in the trees (which are 8' deep on average.).  Clouds don't help either.


----------



## Jack Leg (Jan 4, 2016)

We are here getting ready to get some sleep it's 30 degrees clear skies. Supposed to be 9mph wind tomorrow but we will see. Will try to post tomorrow after the hunt and let y'all know!


----------



## Jack Leg (Jan 5, 2016)

Well guys I thought we had a great day today. Out of 8 of us we killed 35 ducks was a mixed bag from pin tails to shovels mallards gadwalls wiggens green wing teal. This afternoon. And we killed our limits on speckled belly geese this afternoon so it was a great day! My lab did really well especially with water being frozen in pit this morning and his first time being out here. Looking forward to in the morning!


----------



## alphachief (Jan 6, 2016)

Jack Leg said:


> Well guys I thought we had a great day today. Out of 8 of us we killed 35 ducks was a mixed bag from pin tails to shovels mallards gadwalls wiggens green wing teal. This afternoon. And we killed our limits on speckled belly geese this afternoon so it was a great day! My lab did really well especially with water being frozen in pit this morning and his first time being out here. Looking forward to in the morning!



JL...Congrats on your hunt.  You wouldn't happen to be hunting with the Flying Feathers boys would you?


----------



## Jack Leg (Jan 6, 2016)

Yea we are man! We hunted this morning and killed 18.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 6, 2016)

Jack Leg said:


> Yea we are man! We hunted this morning and killed 18.



We hunted opening weekend with him and Craig.  Great guys that we look forward to hunting with again.  Tell him Ron said hello.  Also tell him I was sorry to hear about his Dad passing away.  Good luck out there!


----------



## Jack Leg (Jan 6, 2016)

Will do man. Will let y'all know what we do in the morning!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 6, 2016)

On the way back now. Of our three days the first was two were slow, but we did get a couple blue wing teal along with some mallards and geek wing teal. Today was a different story, six man limit with pintail, green wing teal, pintail, blue wing shovlers, and a mallard. We moved from the timber and flooded field near the timber to a large open fields. Saw 100's of teal and blue wing out there.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 7, 2016)

Just got a report rainin cats and dogs


----------



## triton196 (Jan 7, 2016)

we ended up having decent week in brinkley area


----------



## roadkill82 (Jan 8, 2016)

went a little ways west of AR and had a good trip in the middle of that winter storm but couldn't believe how many teal were still around.  we smoked teal opening weekend in SELA in shorts then smoked em up north in the most snow ive ever hunted in. so much water in the flyway right now has spread the birds and there is so much fresh food they have no reason to leave and its making em stale.  maybe itll happen before its all over with


----------



## Jack Leg (Jan 8, 2016)

We just got home, we hunted 3 morning and killed a little over 70 was a mixed bag but mostly green heads and teal. Also killed 30 speckled belly geese. So good hunt and should keep getting better.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 8, 2016)

Tons of water and it ain't going anywhere fast.  Rivers are falling, but with the Mississippi high, it's very slow.  You could (literally) get in a boat in Clarendon and drive to Brinkley.


----------

